# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Το τραγούδι των ιθαγενών  εκτροφής και η εκπαίδευση τους >  Εκπαίδευση καρδερινοκάναρων 2010

## xXx

μέσα στα ατομικά κλουβάκια τους δέχονται σε καθημερινή βάση φωνές (χτύπημα με φωνές) μέχρι να εκπαιδευτούν

----------


## Antigoni87

Τι λες παιδάκι μου;;  :eek:   ::

----------


## jk21

αντιγονη η εκφραση <<χτυπημα >> απο φωνες σημαινει οτι τους βαζει ηχους απο καρδερινα να παρουν τις φωνες της   :winky:  

τωρα βεβαια με τα συρματιπλεγματα προστασιας σαν αλκατραζ μοιαζει το κλουβι οποτε εσυ θα πηγε το μυαλο σου οτι εχει τιποτα δεσμοφυλακες να δερνουν   ::  

Βασιλακη να τα χαιρεσαι !!!

....οσο και αν με στεναχωρει οτι ποτε δεν θα κανουνε παιδακια για να χαρουνε με τη σειρα τους και κεινα   :winky:

----------


## xXx

Ε ναι τώρα στη Λάρισα θα έχουμε έξτρα μέτρα προστασίας...αν και αυτό το κλουβί είναι σε εσωτερικό χώρο προς το παρόν!!

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Μήτσο, καλώς ή κακώς δεν έχω τέτοιες ευαισθησίες

----------


## jk21

....μου το χαλασες περιμενα πιο <<λαρισαιικη >> απαντηση  "fullyhappy"   ::

----------


## PAIANAS

Δημήτρη δεν μπορεί να είναι στο greekbirdclub και να μην έχει ευαισθησίες ...μάλλον πλάκα κάνει ...άλλωστε και γω είμαι λάτρης των υβριδίων, αλλά κάνοντας παρέα με ανθρώπους όπως εσύ  ,έχω αρχίσει και νοιώθω τύψεις για κάποιες επιλογές μου ..   ::

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Καλη επιτυχια Βασιλη, στα "ιδιαιτερα" που κανεις στα πουλια σου !

Λοιπον, μιας που ανοιχτηκε το θεμα απο τον Βασιλη

να πω και εγω δυο λογια

για τον τροπο εκπαιδευσης των καρδ/ων μου ..

Λοιπον μολις τα πουλακια, μπορουν και τρωνε χωρις την βοηθεια 

του μπαμπα και της μαμας ...   ::   τα "αποκοβω" απο το υπολοιπο

κοπαδι ... και μεχρι το τελος της πτεροροιας ... ξεκιναω τα "ιδιαιτερα"  ... με χορηγηση cd, το οποιο παιζει 24 ωρες το 24ωρο

{εχω καψει ραδιοκασετοφωνα ... αστε  ::  }

Οταν τελειωνει την πτεροροια το πουλι, και καθως αρχιζει και "γουργουριζει" τις πρωτες του λεξουλες .. αφηνω το cd να παιζει τις πρωινες ωρες .. για λιγο ... αλλα και τις απογευματινες ωρες, επισης για λιγο ... αλλα με πολυ χαμηλη ενταση{ισα να ακουγεται} ... ωστε να προσπαθει το πουλι  .. οτι ακουει να προσπαθει να το πει ..

Βεβαια οφειλω να πω, οτι ολος αυτος ο "κοπος"
καμια φορα δεν εχει και ουσια ... γιατι ειδικα τα "φετιναρια"
καρδ/ρα ... οσο καλα εκπαιδευμενα και αν ειναι, αν ακουσουν πουλι {και ειδικα αν εχουν οπτικη επαφη με αυτο} "χαλανε" ευκολα ... εχοντας φοβερες μιμητικες ικανοτητες.

Αυτα τα ολιγα, ελπιζω να βοηθησα ...

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Eπισης ξεχασα να πω, πως ποτε δεν βαζω ενα cd να παιζει ας πουμε ... 25 λεπτα ... φτιαχνω τεσσερα με πεντε cd με φωνες ,διαρκειας
το καθενα απο αυτα 4 με πεντε λεπτα ... και τα βαζω ... ας πουμε το πρωτο cd για δεκα μερες συνεχεια ... το δευτερο για επισης δεκα .... και παει λεγοντας ..
Ετσι πιστευω, πως μαθαινουν με καλυτερο τροπο, τις φωνες ...
ουσιαστικα δηλαδη ... "φωνη φωνη" !

----------


## xXx

> ....μου το χαλασες περιμενα πιο <<λαρισαιικη >> απαντηση  "fullyhappy"


 το ξέρω ότι επίτηδες μου χώνεσαι για αυτό και παίρνεις τις κατάλληλες απαντήσεις  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Καλη επιτυχια Βασιλη, στα "ιδιαιτερα" που κανεις στα πουλια σου !
> 
> Λοιπον, μιας που ανοιχτηκε το θεμα απο τον Βασιλη
> 
> να πω και εγω δυο λογια
> 
> για τον τροπο εκπαιδευσης των καρδ/ων μου ..
> 
> Λοιπον μολις τα πουλακια, μπορουν και τρωνε χωρις την βοηθεια 
> ...



Πλάκα κάνεις και τη νύχτα;Πότε ησυχάζει το πουλάκι αφού ακούει όλο το 24ωρο το cd;

----------


## xXx

μια χαρά ήσυχα είναι τα πουλάκια Κωνσταντίνε, ακούνε όταν κοιμούνται και αφομοιώνουν πιο εύκολα, αφού δεν απασχολούνται με κάτι άλλο (δεν βλέπουν και δεν ακούνε κάτι άλλο από αυτό που τους προσφέρεις)!!!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

> μια χαρά ήσυχα είναι τα πουλάκια Κωνσταντίνε, ακούνε όταν κοιμούνται και αφομοιώνουν πιο εύκολα, αφού δεν απασχολούνται με κάτι άλλο (δεν βλέπουν και δεν ακούνε κάτι άλλο από αυτό που τους προσφέρεις)!!!


Ακριβως!

----------


## jk21

κωνσταντινε μαλλον εννοει  σουρουπο και λιγη ωρα νωρις το βραδυ.τα ιδια κανω και γω με τα <<τιμπραντα>> "fullyhappy"  μου .

βασιλακη η αιτια του πειραγματος  ειναι αυτη που εχει γινει αιτια να γνωρισω μερικους απο τους καλυτερους στο χωρο φιλους   :winky:  
και φυσικα εσενα!

----------


## xXx

::

----------


## jk21

αμαν τωρα ειδα τη δευτερη σελιδα...το εννοεις το 24 ωρο!!!

παιδια εχω ακουσει οτι οταν κοιμαται ο ανθρωπος με ανοιχτη τηλεοραση μπορει να του περαστουν χωρις να παρει χαμπαρι οτι μηνυματα θελουν (οποιοι θελουν ) .πιστευω σε αυτο στηριζεται και η νυχτερινη συνεχη εκμαθηση σας (εγω την εφαρμοζω τις πρωτες ωρες που βραδυαζει -σε λιγη ωρα θα παω να κλεισω τον ηχο) .ομως δεν ειναι ισως κουραστικο για τον εγκεφαλο των πουλιων ;

...βεβαια ποιος να το ξερει  αυτο  ::  

...εκτος γιωργακη μας βρει κανενα συγγραμα ο μιχαλακης   :winky:   "fullyhappy"

----------


## NIKOSSALONIKA

εγω δεν καταλαβα το λογο της κουβεντας!συγνωμη και για το θαρροσ αλλα αυτο πραγμα με τα κλουβια ουτε για πλακα δεν θα το εκανα!εχω καρδερινοκαναρινο και ειναι απιστευτο!και παλι συγνωμη

----------


## xXx

εγώ τα ''χτυπάω'' 24ωρο αλλά μερικές ώρες κάποιες μέρες τα βγάζω και βεράντα, όλα αυτά μέχρι να τελειώσει η πτερόρροια

----------


## xXx

> εγω δεν καταλαβα το λογο της κουβεντας!συγνωμη και για το θαρροσ αλλα αυτο πραγμα με τα κλουβια ουτε για πλακα δεν θα το εκανα!εχω καρδερινοκαναρινο και ειναι απιστευτο!και παλι συγνωμη


το λόγο της κουβέντας ή το λόγο που ''χτυπάμε'' τα πουλιά με φωνές θες να πεις??γιατί το να κουβεντιάζουμε νομίζω είναι δικαίωμά μας και άκρως δημοκρατικό...τώρα αν έχεις ένσταση για αυτό που κάνουμε μπορείς και εσύ να μας πεις για ποιο λόγο δεν θα το έκανες ποτέ σου   ::

----------


## jk21

μηπως ο φιλος παρεξηγησε την σιτα ; ειναι για προστασια απο τα αρπακτικα φιλε.

οσο για την συζητηση περι εκαπιδευσης δεν ξερω αν ειναι αυτο που σε ενοχλει αλλα αυτος ειναι ο πιο ηπιος τροπος εκπαιδευσης πουλιων που ανηκουν σε ρατσα που εχει θετικες ιδιαιτεροτητες στους ηχους της

τα πουλια  μαθαινουν ακουγοντας

να ξερεις οτι υπαρχουν αλλοι τροποι που τα πουλια ζουν ολη μερα στο σκοταδι για καποιο διαστημα που εκαπιδευνονται ειτε αυξανοντας το διαστημα αυτο σταδιακα ειτε αποτομα

σιγουρα ειδικα στη δευτερη περιπτωση ,δεν ειναι πιστευω και το καλυτερο για τα πουλια

----------


## xXx

> μηπως ο φιλος παρεξηγησε την σιτα ; ειναι για προστασια απο τα αρπακτικα φιλε.
> 
> οσο για την συζητηση περι εκαπιδευσης δεν ξερω αν ειναι αυτο που σε ενοχλει αλλα αυτος ειναι ο πιο ηπιος τροπος εκπαιδευσης πουλιων που ανηκουν σε ρατσα που εχει θετικες ιδιαιτεροτητες στους ηχους της
> 
> τα πουλια  μαθαινουν ακουγοντας
> 
> να ξερεις οτι υπαρχουν αλλοι τροποι που τα πουλια ζουν ολη μερα στο σκοταδι για καποιο διαστημα που εκαπιδευνονται ειτε αυξανοντας το διαστημα αυτο σταδιακα ειτε αποτομα
> 
> σιγουρα ειδικα στη δευτερη περιπτωση ,δεν ειναι πιστευω και το καλυτερο για τα πουλια


αυτό που ανέφερε ο Δημήτρης ονομάζεται ''ΜΟΥΤΙΑΣΜΑ'' ή ''ΜΟΥΤΟΣ'' , τοποθέτηση των πουλιών σε σκοτεινό εντελώς μέρος κυρίως κατά τα φάση της πτερόρροιας, βοηθάει μεν το πουλί να ''ντυθεί'' πολύ γρήγορα και πραγματικά πετυχαίνουν όσοι ασκούν αυτό το είδος άριστες εκπαιδεύσεις στο θέμα της φωνής, με μόνο βασικό και πολύ αρνητικό επακόλουθο ότι τα πουλιά μπορεί μετά να είναι φιλάσθενα και να στρεσάρονται πολύ πιο εύκολα και με το παραμικρό πχ μπορεί να  ρίχνουν φτερά

και ένα ενημερωτικό link
http://users.sch.gr/kgeroukis/mouto.htm

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Να ξεκαθαρισω οτι ειμαι πολυ ΚΑΤΑ οσον αφορα την διαδικασια 
του ΜΟΥΤΟΥ {και νομιζω πως ολοι σε αυτο το φορουμ κατα ειναι}, να υπερθεματισω τον τροπο εκπαιδευσης και τον δικο
μου αλλα και του Βασιλη ... αλλα και πολλων αλλων

Δεν εχει καμια σχεση αυτο που κανουμε εμεις
με την αθλια διαδικασια του ΜΟΥΤΟΥ .. δεν επιβαρυνουμε, ουτε στρεσσαρουμε τα πουλια μας ... και τα αποτελεσματα
ειναι ακρως ικανοποιητικα .. τουλαχιστον κατ εμε!

----------


## NIKOSSALONIKA

δεν φημιζομαι για μη δημοκρατικες κουβεντες!δεν ειναι η σιτα σιτα βαζω και εγω!ισως ειμαι ασχετος!στο δικο μου δεν πραγματοποιησα κατι απο τα παραπνω εκτος απο μουσικη 
καλο βραδυ

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ο Μούτος είναι αποτρόπαιο πράγμα και δεν το ήξερα παρά πριν από λίγο από τη συζήτηση και με φρικάρει εντελώς.  ::   ::

----------


## Antigoni87

Το παραπάνω που περιέγραψαν τα παιδιά με το τραγούδι είναι τρόπος εκπαίδευσης φιλικός προς το πουλί, και εγώ δε βρίσκω κάτι κακό (μόνο θα σταματούσα τη μουσική τη νύχτα για να κοιμάται απερίσπαστο!). Ο μούτος είναι απλώς έγκλημα  ::  
Αν κατάλαβα καλά, την εκπαίδευση που περιγράφουν ο Βασίλης κι ο Γιώργος πρέπει να ακολουθήσει όποιος πχ θέλει να πάει πουλάκι σε διαγωνισμό, ή να πετύχει τις καλύτερες φωνητικές επιδόσεις της κάθε ράτσας;

(Εδώ κολλάει η απορία μου: το 2,5 μηνών αρσενικό καναρίνι μου κάνει φιλότιμες τραγουδιστικές προσπάθειες και φαίνεται να κελαηδάει όμορφα! Μόλις όμως του βάλω ξένο καναρίνι να ακούγεται, μάλλον κομπλάρει και σταματάει εντελώς. Μετά ξαναρχίζει μόνο όταν βεβαιωθεί ότι δεν υπάρχει ανταγωνιστής. Ίσως επειδή είναι ακόμη ανώριμο σεξουαλικά και άρα χωρίς αυτοπεποίθηση; Να του βάζω άλλα καναρίνια ή να το αφήσω; Δε θέλω να το εκπαιδεύσω σοβαρά, απλώς να δω αν θα μιμηθεί κάτι! Σόρι για το offtopic "fullyhappy" )

----------


## Lovecarduelis

> Ο Μούτος είναι αποτρόπαιο πράγμα και .


Ακριβως αυτο φιλε μου ... και πρεπει να το υπερθεματισουμε, τουλαχιστον εδω μεσα
ωστε να μην βρεθει ΟΥΤΕ ΕΝΑΣ ... που να διανοηθει να το επιχειρησει.
Συγγνωμη αν γινομαι κουραστικος, αλλα καποια πραγματα
που κανουν κακο στην υγεια των πουλιων μας, πρεπει να τα καυτηριαζουμε ...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Βρε παιδιά έχω και μια ερώτηση ακόμα.Οι γονείς πήραν ένα καρδερινοκάναρο μικρό μόλις έτρωγε μόνο του και τώρα παίρνει τα χρώματά του και χωρίς εκπαίδευση γίνεται χαμός στην προσπάθειά του να  τραγουδήσει και αν συνεχίσει έτσι θα είναι πολύ καλός τραγουδιστής.Το cd το βάζετε για πουλιά που θα πάνε σε διαγωνισμούς και  εκθέσεις;Γιατί το δικό μας δεν βλέπω να έχει ανάγκη cd θα κελαηδάει περίφημα.

----------


## Lovecarduelis

> Το παραπάνω που περιέγραψαν τα παιδιά με το τραγούδι είναι τρόπος εκπαίδευσης φιλικός προς το πουλί, και εγώ δε βρίσκω κάτι κακό (μόνο θα σταματούσα τη μουσική τη νύχτα για να κοιμάται απερίσπαστο!). Ο μούτος είναι απλώς έγκλημα  
> Αν κατάλαβα καλά, την εκπαίδευση που περιγράφουν ο Βασίλης κι ο Γιώργος πρέπει να ακολουθήσει όποιος πχ θέλει να πάει πουλάκι σε διαγωνισμό, ή να πετύχει τις καλύτερες φωνητικές επιδόσεις της κάθε ράτσας;
> 
>  "fullyhappy" )


Αντιγονη μου, ο τροπος που βαζουν στο σκοταδι οι φιλοι εκτροφεις που εκτρεφουν καναρινια φωνης
τα πουλια τους.. που να σημειωσω για να μην υπαρχουν παρερμηνειες, δεν εχει ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ με τον μουτο που περιγραφουμε
κυριως το κανουν για τον φωνητικο εκθεσιασμο των πουλιων σε διαγωνισμους φωνης .

----------


## Lovecarduelis

> Βρε παιδιά έχω και μια ερώτηση ακόμα.Οι γονείς πήραν ένα καρδερινοκάναρο μικρό μόλις έτρωγε μόνο του και τώρα παίρνει τα χρώματά του και χωρίς εκπαίδευση γίνεται χαμός στην προσπάθειά του να  τραγουδήσει και αν συνεχίσει έτσι θα είναι πολύ καλός τραγουδιστής.Το cd το βάζετε για πουλιά που θα πάνε σε διαγωνισμούς και  εκθέσεις;Γιατί το δικό μας δεν βλέπω να έχει ανάγκη cd θα κελαηδάει περίφημα.


Οχι καλε μου φιλε, δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχουν επισημοι διαγωνισμοι φωνων για καρδ/ρα .. εγω προσωπικως το κανω
για να δωσω στα πουλια μου, καποια προτυπα τραγουδιων που μου αρεσουν..
Και το κανω αυτο μονο στα καρδ/ρα, που εχουν το ταλεντο να μιμουνται ευκολα φωνες.

----------


## xXx

> Βρε παιδιά έχω και μια ερώτηση ακόμα.Οι γονείς πήραν ένα καρδερινοκάναρο μικρό μόλις έτρωγε μόνο του και τώρα παίρνει τα χρώματά του και χωρίς εκπαίδευση γίνεται χαμός στην προσπάθειά του να  τραγουδήσει και αν συνεχίσει έτσι θα είναι πολύ καλός τραγουδιστής.Το cd το βάζετε για πουλιά που θα πάνε σε διαγωνισμούς και  εκθέσεις;Γιατί το δικό μας δεν βλέπω να έχει ανάγκη cd θα κελαηδάει περίφημα.


Κωνσταντίνε τα καρδερινοκάναρα διαγωνίζονται για ομορφιά-εμφάνιση όχι για φωνή στους διαγωνισμούς

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μάλιστα κάτι μάθαμε και σήμερα,ενδιαφέρον το θέμα.

----------


## jk21

νικο κανενας δεν ειπε να εφαρμοζουμε τον μουτο στα πουλακια μας.δεν ειχε αναφερθει καν οταν εκανες την αρχικη παρατηρηση.και συ ο ιδιος ειπες οτι βαζεις μουσικη.να σου εξηγησω λοιπον οτι η μουσικη για εκπαιδευση για οσους δεν επιλεξουν να την εχουν ολημερις (ειδικα καποιες περιοδους που τα πουλια εχουν εντονη κινητικοτητα ή τρωνε δεν νομιζω να την δινουν και ιδιαιτερη σημασια ωστε να εχει αποτελεσματα...δηλαδη η συνηθισμενη κατασταση φωνης βοωντος εν τη ερημω στις σχολικες ταξεις...) η καλυτερες ωρες ειναι τοτε που σουρουπωνει και τα πουλια κουρνιζουν ωστε να μην ειναι κινητικα και να προσεχουν τον ηχο που ακουγεται.τοτε και χαμηλη ενταση μπορεις να βαλεις χωρις να τα ενοχλουν τα decibel (db  - μοναδα μετρησης εντασης του ηχου ) και δεν αλλοιωνεται το τραγουδι απο αλλους ηχους ειδικα αν ειναι σε εξωτειρικο  χωρο η εκτροφη σου.τωρα για το θεμα της νυχτας που ειπαν τα παιδια μεχρι καποια ωρα (γυρω στις 9.30 ) τα εχω και εγω και καποια ακουνε καποια εχουν κοιμηθει.με μια χαμηλη ενταση στη συνεχεια σε φυσιολογικο σκοτος και οχι με μουτιασμα δεν πιστευω να υπαρχει προβλημα .αν υπηρχε θα μενανε ξυπνητα με το κεφαλι εξω.για να καταλαβεις ο ηχος ακομα και τωρα νωρις το βραδυ ειναι τετοιος που σε αποσταση λιγων μετρων ισα ισα που τον ακους σαν ψυθιρισμα   :winky: 


* κωστα τα πουλια εχουν ενφυτους αλλα δεχονται και επικτητους ηχους.τουλαχιστον στα καναρινια οπως θα ειδες και στο αρθρο που ειχε στο pb ,ειναι αποδεδειγμενο με ερευνα επιστημονικη .απο κει και περα παιζει ρολο  το cd να εχει ηχους που θα συμπληρωσουν τους εμφυτους.αν και δεν ειμαι γνωστης στα καρδερινοκαναρα νομιζω δινουν φωνες απο καλες καρδερινες ή καλα καρδερινοκαναρα .οχι καναρινια

* ο τροπος εκαπιδευσης καναρινιων φωνης ειναι κατι ενδιαμεσο αρκετα πιο ηπιο .υπαρχει σταδιακη προσαρμογη στο σκοτος και εκπαιδευση του πουλιου να κελαηδαει οταν το βγαζουνε καποιο χρονικο διαστημα στο φως.μετα ακολουθεια σταδιακη προσαρμογη σε φυσιλογικες συνθηκες και απλα οταν το πουλι κρατηθει για καποια ωρα σε σκοτεινο σημειο περιμενει ησυχο και κελαηδαει μολις βρεθει στο φως .αυτο γινεται για να ξεδιπλωσει τις χαρες του μπροστα στον κριτη οταν θα ειναι η καταλληλη στιγμη.

αυτα βεβαια για οσους θελουν να πανε τα πουλακια σε διαγωνισμο  ειναι απαραιτητα.για τους αλλους αρκει η δικια μας διαδικασια .μαλιστα  εχω διαβασει οτι στα τιμπραντο η μειωση του φωτος για αρκετες ωρες  δεν ειναι τοσο απαραιτητη  οσο στα μαλινουα.

----------


## vag21

ανακαλυψα κατι πολυ πρακτικο για οσους θελουν να βαζουν cd χαραμα και σουρουπο ωστε να κρυσταλωσουν τις φωνες των πουλιων τους. λεγεται πριζα με χρονοδιακοπτη και ειναι πολυ οικονομικη.προγραμματιζει   τι ωρα θα ανοιγει το cd και τι ωρα θα κλεινει χωρις να εισαι καν στο σπιτι,αφου εχει και εβδομαδιαια λειτουργια.

----------


## Thanos K

Γεια σας ! Ερώτηση από νέο ! Για να κελαηδάει το καρδερινοκάναρο , πρέπει να το έχω σε μικρό κλουβί ; έχω ένα καρδερινοκάναρο και ένα καναρίνι . Μου τα φέρανε σε διοροφο ξύλινο κλουβί πολύ μικρών διαστάσεων και τα μετέφερα το καθένα ξεχωριστά σε μεγαλύτερα κλουβιά . Και σταμάτησαν να κελαηδούν. Θα πρέπει να μην βλέπει το ένα το άλλο ; θα πρέπει να ζουν σε πολύ μικρά κλουβιά για να κελαηδούν από "ζόρι" ; στην εκπαίδευση , πόσες ώρες την μέρα τα βάζουμε στα ατομικά κλουβιά ;

----------

